# My new baby



## Lizabeth (Oct 7, 2015)

hi all I hope you can help me. I bought my budgie from a garden centre a week a go , it is supposed to be 11 weeks old . There are certain things that concerns me tho . She seems to have one wing higher than the other and when she was let out only seemed to be able to fly about 10 inches off the floor. She seems very young to me but not having a budgie before I don't know . When I bought him/her she was sat on the bottom of the cage all fluffed up and looked like a baby chick . The others all looked like budgies lol on the perches and chirping away . I felt sorry for this one and took her home . 
I can stroke him/her also steps up . Feeds well but I don't see any drinking and Loves her millet . She also fluffs up and shakes a lot and breathes heavy. Am I worrying for nothing being new to this .. Appreciate any help thanks x


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forums and the ever exciting world of budgie ownership! 
Do you happen to know if your budgie's wings have been clipped? This may explain your budgie's inability to fly properly.

A couple of photos would really be helpful to better assess the situation. If possible post a full frontal shot of your budgie's face, by doing so we can help you determine the gender and age. Also another photo showing the back of your budgie, so we can properly see the wings and the tail feathers.

The link below has the detailed info on how to post pictures.
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

I'm moving your thread to "Your Budgie's Health" section of Talk Budgies.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Welcome to Talk Budgies... I agree with Ana. We would be able to see what is wrong with your budgies wing when you post a photo of him/her....


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi and welcome to TB! We need a photo to tell more.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi Jayne and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

To familiarize yourself with the forums, please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
You'll find most of your basic questions are answered after you've read through all of them.

I'm looking forward to hearing all about your budgie and hopefully seeing some pictures hoto: soon!!

TalkBudgies.com Rules and Guidelines
How-To Guides - Talk Budgies Forums
Frequently Asked Questions: Talk Budgies Forums - FAQ
List of Stickies - Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html 
http://talkbudgies.com/emergency-room/225585-my-birdy-first-aid-kit.html
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/102714-quarantine-really-important.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-info-[articles]/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
Essentials to a Great Cage-Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html 
Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

Helpful Links - Talk Budgies Forums
Budgie Articles Forum - Talk Budgies Forums

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and :welcome: to the forums! 

Congratulations on your new budgie  I hope to see the picture soon! 

Does he/she have a name? 

If you have any future questions/concerns, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help 

Hope to see you around! There's lots of great resources on the forums and it's lovely to have you join our ranks


----------

